# Most simple grease patty recipe for mites



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone have one? 

I need one for about 4 hives or can it be frozen for later use? 

About to be a new beek in 3 weeks


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Is this what I need?? Is he doing this correctly? How many patties per hive?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cTUJhIThzc


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I have used the following Crisco patties for Trachael mites.
2:1
Where 2 = 2 pounds of powdered sugar.
Where 1 = 1 pound of Crisco
Some people add honey to the mix to make it more attractive to the bees.


----------



## WhiteOakAcres (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is a link to a page on the West Virginia University Extension Service website and a recipe for grease patties. Bob Noel, the inventor of Honey B Healthy, along with Jim Amrine and David Webb, both Professors, are referenced at the bottom of the page.
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/2010/Grease%20Patties%202010.pdf
Start with the small batch...I doubled the small batch and put them in all 15 of my hives in early winter. I put 5 patties on the top bars of each double deep and had plenty of patties left over, which I put in ziploc freezer bags and froze. I used a small ice cream scoop and a plastic hamburger press to make the patties, layered with waxed paper.

WhiteOak


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Adding wintergreen oil to the patties puts the essential oils into the food chain and has been shown to knock down varroa populations in studies. I know some are not fans of this for other reasons but if your doing grease patties it seems like a good idea to attack both varroa and tracheal mites at the same time.


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

WhiteOakAcres said:


> Here is a link to a page on the West Virginia University Extension Service website and a recipe for grease patties. Bob Noel, the inventor of Honey B Healthy, along with Jim Amrine and David Webb, both Professors, are referenced at the bottom of the page.
> http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/2010/Grease%20Patties%202010.pdf
> Start with the small batch...I doubled the small batch and put them in all 15 of my hives in early winter. I put 5 patties on the top bars of each double deep and had plenty of patties left over, which I put in ziploc freezer bags and froze. I used a small ice cream scoop and a plastic hamburger press to make the patties, layered with waxed paper.
> 
> WhiteOak



Oh my I did not know wintergreen could stop your heart! You must wear gloves using this stuff. I had no idea. I hope the warning
is on the bottle of this stuff.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Saw a video from the FL University and they only use cooking oil and powdered sugar.


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Katharina said:


> Saw a video from the FL University and they only use cooking oil and powdered sugar.


If just grease and sugar works that is good enough for me. I am scared to death to have wintergreen in my house now after reading it can stop your heart.


----------



## CoyoteMoss (Oct 3, 2011)

I use peppermint. 
1 - 3 lb can of Crisco
I buy 5 lb bags of sugar and add 1 1/2 bags
Make it on the weekend, not on a work night because it takes a while to cool.
Melt the Crisco and add the sugar.
After it's cooled off for a while, then add 1 oz peppermint
Let cool and plop it on wax paper to make 5" X 5" Patties
Smash it real flat or your lid will rest on it and sit high.
This will make about ? == 8 patties.
In the spring I am usually out of honey, but sometimes in the fall I add honey to it.


----------

